
During a pandemic, Isaac Newton had to work from home. He used the time wisely - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/history/2020/03/12/during-pandemic-isaac-newton-had-work-home-too-he-used-time-wisely/
======
triangleman
Democracy dies in darkness... behind a paywall...

